# Fighting the big boys of the Florida Middle Grounds (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fighting the big boys of the Florida Middle Grounds
The full moon for the month of March is on the sixteenth at 1:10 P.M. The weather is picture perfect. Let's go see 'What Florida is all about!' The Florida Fisherman ll, is loaded with enough food and drinks to feed a small army. We are ready. Let's go!

As we leave Hubbard's Marina we can only dream of the great battles that are sure to come. Will we be equal to the task? Only one way to find out; join me as we see together.

So long John's Pass bridge. See you Sunday morning:

Captain Mark Hubbard immediately punches in the numbers for the Florida Middle Grounds. Soon beautiful Madeira Beach will be nothing but a distant memory. This is March in Florida. Bright sun shine, calm seas, and eighty degrees; 'this is what Florida is all about.'

Mr. Bo Janecka wants to win the jack-pot:

We are excited and hungry. Tammy time! That hot off the grill sausage sub smothered with grilled onions and peppers is pure heaven on earth. Let's eat while Will shares his vast knowledge with us:


Ok! We are stuffed and, thanks to Will, we know what to expect. It's going to be a long, demanding day. Let's hit the bunks.
Twelve thirty Saturday morning, let the battles begin:
Joining us from one of the oldest counties in Maryland, Calvert County, is Mr. David Roney.
Mr. Roney, fishing out of spot # 13, has learned the secret of catching our elusive mangrove snapper:

Mr. Eddie Sumrall, spot # 12, that's a beautiful snapper. Later on Ed will be trying for a really big fish. Good luck:

Now that's an early morning American beauty to be proud of. Nice going Mr. Miller.

Hold on! Mr. John Martin, fishing out of spot # 6, has hooked something big, a real fighter: It's a good thing John is as strong as he is. Finally! Color, the color of a huge American red. This is John's second monster ARS:

Tammy, we are hungry! Mr. Justin Knock shows his friend from the great sate of Maryland what Southern cooking is all about. That hot off the grill ham & cheese is a life savor. Thank you Tammy; you are the best!

Oh no! The AJ's have declared all out war. This is going to be a fight to the finish. Who's finish will remain to be seen:

Mr. Alex Kraemer, Atlanta, Georgia, you are in for the fight of your young life:

That trophy amber jack has met his match. Nice going Alex, nice going indeed:

Mr. Willis Ellis, Jacksonville, Florida, is in the middle of a real battle, a fight to the finish. This thing is fast and so very strong. (catch the great battle 3:13 minutes into the video at the end of this report)

On & on goes the battle. Finally color! Quick, the gaff. Don't let him run again. Will to the rescue. Nice job Mr. Ellis. You tamed the beast:

Mr. John Martin, spot # 6, has also hooked a real monster. These AJ's are getting serious, but so are we: (Catch John at work 4:01 into the video)

We can all really count on mates Will & Kyle:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*(part 2 of 2)*

Mr. Roney, Calvert County Maryland will never be the same:

Mr. Andrew Boyd, that's a beautiful gag grouper. Mr. Boyd caught this beauty on a cut Spanish sardine. See you in July partner:

Mr. Peter Beader, spot # 18, caught this beauty on a live pin fish. All gag grouper & American reds were properly vented, released, and dove for home instantly:
See you in July partner:

Sunset for us is a very special time of day. Just look at that mighty sun sinking into the beautiful calm blue waters of our Florida Middle Grounds.

The battles have been long and hard fought. We are starved. Tammy, what's for dinner? Well! Start out with a very fresh all you can eat green garden salad, and then the show stopper, the most tender young chicken breast over rice with mushrooms and my own secret sauce. Add steamed vegetables and you have a meal fit for a king; fit for a Florida Middle Grounds fisherman. Oh! And be sure to leave room for a big piece of chocolate cake:

As soon as the sun takes a nosedive into the crystal clear water, that big old full moon appears. Stunning!

Even the porgys are monster size out here:

What a day. Boy! Are we ever tired. Let's hit the bunks. Take us home Captain 'Coach' John; take us home to Madeira Beach.
Now that was one quick night. The fishing was much slower than we would have liked. But we still managed a decent catch:

Let's check out the jack pot contenders:



And the big money winners:

Will 'Fighting the big boys of the Florida Middle Grounds' tell us 'What Florida is all about?'
Mr. Eddie Sumrall, what do you think?

Check out this short action packed video; see for yourself 'What Florida is all about!'
(click on the Youtube link)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wXlSsVYhQg
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report. good haul!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. It was slower than normal, but still not bad.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report again Mr. Bob. Do you think it was slower due to the full moon ?
What is your take on fishing during the full moon ? We have done some overnighters during snapper season hoping for big catches but we always end up catching a bunch of sharks. Looks like Ms. Tammy really knows how to feed that bunch. Every post that I read from you is awesome with nice touches of details.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. I try my best to make fellow sportsmen/women feel like they are on the boat with me.
I have had many outstanding trips on the full moon. A few days before the full moon is the best. As a rule things slow down the night of the full moon & pick up again afterwards. In particular, mangrove snapper fishing can be excellent at night during the full moon. In order for mango fishing to really take off we need for the water temperature to rise about 5 more degrees. 
As far as American reds go, personally I have seen little difference regardless of what the moon is doing. As a rule, we catch many more ARS during the day than at night. Same with grouper & amber jack; however, they can all be caught at night. 
Tammy: If you like to eat you would fall in love with Tammy. She keeps us stuffed:

I still remember that center cut pork loin wrapped in bacon & served with wild rice. Outstanding!


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Thank you Mr. Harbison , as always your reports are Great !! Its been extremely cold here on the northern gulf {Orange beach Al. } but March is here and with it hopefully warm weather !! Haven,t made it to Suwannee Fla. this year yet. But will soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. In Florida we have had a mild winter. However, we still need about five more degrees water temp. in the Gulf for thing to really take off. 
Best to you & yours. Hopefully the Spring will be excellent for all! Bob!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I always enjoy reading your post!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! I really enjoy bringing them to you.


----------

